# Copy or Print Metadata?



## retexan599 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am an just an amateur. The photo management programs I use all have the ability to assign auxiliary information for a photo: tags, captions, titles, subjects, ratings, dates, etc; in other words lots of metadata, including of course the exif information. This metadata may or may not be available to me when I choose to include the photo in a document, an email, or if I want to print out the metadata as a companion to a printed photo. At least I have not found a good way to do this. It seems to me that we can put a good bit of effort into creating the metadata, but seems rather hidden after that. What methods or programs do you on this forum use to 'get at' this auxiliary information? Appreciate your help.


----------



## ann (Jun 15, 2009)

check Opanda.com
they have a free program that will give you the metadata.


----------

